# Oh NO! Is she pregnant?



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

A few weeks ago I noticed that Hildy's normally flat udder had grown a little "pocket". I thought nothing of it, however, as I was sure she wasn't bred.

Unfortunately it has been growing, and her vulva has been looking more swollen lately.  She is a F1 Mini-Nubian doeling, 10 months old. I need to weigh her, but she is very small compared to my other full sized goats.

Her first heat was around August 28th, and she went a' huntin' for love. She was still separated (although had gotten out of her own pen) but my brother had seen our Mini-Lamancha buckling (same age) outside of the fence for a little while, then he went back in (Vivian was in heat at the same time so he was going back and forth I'm sure). 
10-11 days later we gave Hildy lute. I remember that I didn't see another heat for maybe 4 weeks? Something odd like that. And after that I saw a little bit of clear discharge here and there but no other obvious signs, but I thought nothing of it because Hildy's heats are always sneaky and hard to pin unless she's in with a buck. 
She's been kept safely separated from the bucks (unless they have aprons and I am there and am POSITIVE that she's not in heat) and I've watched everyone carefully. But I guess it was all to no avail.

Does she look pregnant? What should I start feeding her just in case? I don't want to give her too much grain as I don't want the kid(s) to be huge.

Any other advice/help/own experience with this type of thing would be greatly appreciated. I am so upset about this, and feel AWFUL!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I believe the lute doesn't work until 14 days bred or later


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

She does look like she either has very good body capacity, or... um... buns in the oven. If she were mine, I'd probably send in a blood test for my own peace of mind; but, I acknowledge that within a few weeks, it'll be obvious one way or another. I'm just impatient.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Our vet told us to give her lute 10-11 days post breeding. He doesn't specialize in goats, but he seems pretty knowledgable about them most of the time. I really hope that if she is bred, she took at a later date to give her even a little more time to grow.

If she got bred late August then she should be due around January 20th. To me she doesn't look that close, but I will keep an eye on her regardless.

What is sad is that Hildy's mama got bred at a very young age as well (a big Nubian buck jumped the fence and her breeder didn't know until it was too late). She kidded all on her own with twins (they named them Uh-Oh and Oopsie - now Hildy) and her milk never really came in so I am expecting that will be the case with Hildy.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes I sat down and did that math (on January due date) before I replied, and I had the same conclusion-- I'd guess (poorly, probably) another month after that. 
I'm so sorry you have to think through all those possibilities; but, Hildy should be around a year when she kids? So, it might be possible all will be well? (sigh... looking for the good possibility, while preparing mentally for the bad...)
Another good: hopefully she's bred by another Mini; that should help her out as well....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, I am hoping that at LEAST it is Benji (3/4 Nigerian) who bred her, not Cypress, our Nubian buck. 

I should probably add that I've "bumped" her a few times and every once in while I am pretty sure I felt a knobby little goat kid. Poor girl!
Do you have any recommendations on what I should be feeding her? The last couple days I've been giving her about 1/2 cup of organic grain and about a cup of alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Is your hay grassy? Or alfalfa?
If your hay is grassy, I'd feed more alfalfa pellets with a handful of BOSS and beet shreds thrown in, probably 3 c per day total at this point. If your hay is already a good quality alfalfa, I think what you're doing is good. 

Hopefully Benji it is!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Is your hay grassy? Or alfalfa?
> If your hay is grassy, I'd feed more alfalfa pellets with a handful of BOSS and beet shreds thrown in, probably 3 c per day total at this point. If your hay is already a good quality alfalfa, I think what you're doing is good.
> 
> Hopefully Benji it is!


It's definitely more grassy. Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry, we had an oops breeding years ago with a 7mo Nubian/boer doe getting in with a boer buck. Thankfully she kidded out on her 1st birthday with no issues, it was actually a comical delivery (walked out to find mom standing with butt in the corner, big eyes and loud mama voice, checked behind her - first baby with head/feet out, baby looking up at me like 'get me outta here!' lol it was funny, not a hard delivery she was just taking her time).
So hopefully if she is bred you won't have issues, but better get some colostrum to have on hand just in case.

You could definitely blood test her to be sure. There are instructions on youtube if you aren't familiar with drawing blood. We've done it a couple of times over the years and it was easy and cheap to do.

Is it possible she's in heat and has a precocious udder? Just thought I'd throw that idea out there. We have one due in March, first timer and she's had a precocious udder since at least July.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Precocious udder is certainly a possibility (and one hoped for), but Hildy's vulva is looking more and more swollen and it isn't just that it is today.  

I think I may send in a blood test.... about a month ago I bought some blood collection tubes and a needle, so I'm all geared up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She looks bred to me. She should be fine though, as long as she's healthy.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I really hope so. She just seems so tiny to me though!

I just had a "duh" moment. So, the vets didn't come over to our place until late September, when they came to do Ultrasounds, calf dehorning, and give us lute for Hildy. So the first time Hildy came in heat was actually September 25, a few days before the vets came! 
So that means she isn't due until, at the earliest, February 21st (her DOB is March 13). The closer to her birthday, the better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, glad you found that info! I'd still do the blood test if you want to know 100% for sure. Her vulva does look big (which is why I asked about any signs of heat or possibility). 
Hopefully if she's bred, you will have no issues, and will be posting kid pics and updates next month!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, y'all were right, Hildy is definitely pregnant! Her udder is growing more (as is her belly) and there is at least one kid that is moving a lot.  We've been feeding her 3-4 cups of alfalfa pellets/beet pulp pellets, and also some alfalfa hay. Now the next question is, does she look on track for being due in 3 1/2 weeks or so?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Kidding in 3.5 weeks looks about right to me. But I usually suck at guessing with any accuracy... :crazy:


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Love the heart on the nose! She's nice looking; very nice high escutcheon there too.
IDK about due date, FF's tend to hide it so well. I have one FF who has a known due date of Feb 19, she looks comparable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hildy is SO cute and bred to a mini-LaMancha?!? I'm squealing over the kids already!

I am crossing my fingers that there are twins in there so the birth weights will be smaller and easier for her.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She definitely looks on track for 3.5 weeks, if not sooner. 
I don't often have udders that size on my FFs that long before kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The Mini-Lamancha (same age as Hildy) was 3/4 ND and super tiny, as were his parents. We have one kid sired by him so far, a 1/2 Alpine buckling who was/is absolutely huge! And the buckling's mama is a petite doe herself.  She did get some grain during her pregnancy, but even after birth, he just won't stop growing!

Benji (the culprit)









@Ranger1 - It's definitely possible for her to be due a little sooner. I think Benji was escaping before this incident, but just kept hopping back in before he could be spotted. We sold him a month or two ago and he happily has his own little doe herd to breed!

Hildy has had a harder time getting around these past few days. I just opened up a large pasture/wooded area for them all to go in during the day, and she is always hanging back and very slow to go anywhere now. She's definitely more loving, too. I'm keeping a close eye on her. Luckily, we have 4 different vets (3 within a half hour of us) to call should there be any complications.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> Benji (the culprit)


 Lol, I like his hairdo.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm not much on the Manchas (too much volunteering at animal shelters in my early days; I have associations with ears that look like that. Yes, I know they're born like that!) but Benji is really, really handsome!

Don't tell Geoffrey I said that.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hildy is getting extremely slow, and she's also getting very short tempered with the goat kids when they try to climb all over her. Poor girl. ☹ Just 9 days left!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Was wondering how she was doing! She's so adorable, can't wait to see what she gifts you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She’s doing great, thanks for asking! She was acting “off” today, and wasn’t moving around very much at all. And I thought she had a few minor contractions, but nothing ever came of it. 
She’s actually due tomorrow, not on the 21st - my brain is mess, lol.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wishing you all the best!!! And as for your brain..... at least you have yours.....mine left and I can't find it anywhere! My doe is driving me looney.
Can't wait to see your babies - hang in there!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Wishing you all the best!!! And as for your brain..... at least you have yours.....mine left and I can't find it anywhere! My doe is driving me looney.
> Can't wait to see your babies - hang in there!


ROFL! Thanks for the laugh! 
Hopefully your girl will give you triplet doelings for all the trouble and anxiety she's causing you!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ummm, Hildy.... I think someone's ready to get out! 









View attachment 128133


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Since yesterday she's been rubbing on everything, fleming (is that how you spell it?) often, and licking herself constantly. But still no baby(ies).... 








(Geoffrey was annoyed at being included in this picture)








Silly girl


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh that face! She's adorable. Flehmen response, so flehmening I think, lol  German: flehmen, means to bare the upper teeth.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Oh that face! She's adorable. Flehmen response, so flehmening I think, lol  German: flehmen, means to bare the upper teeth.


ROFL!  I got it completely wrong!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Eh, it did the job!
And, you're right: Geoffrey is devastatingly handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Any News???


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Amber89 said:


> Any News???


Nope, absolutely nothing! She's driving me crazy!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Iv got one I'm waiting on as well..I still have a few days left..It harder to wait the closer it gets lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Exactly! I have two more does to kid after Hildy, then we’ll be done until maybe the end of this year. 

How many does have you bred to kid this season?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We have just started our herd so we only have 2 adult does and one that will be one in may hoping to breed her this fall..I had one to kid Thursday and then waiting on Onna ..







That's Onna









That's Elsa









Mr Justic aka fancypants

And this is the 2 bucks they was in the pen with


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Spotted girl is dixie..forgot to write it lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok strange the babys pic did not post hmm well here he is..


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all beautiful!! The kid is adorable.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Its so exciting but nerve wracking at the same time I read all the post of multiple kiddings in one day ..Yea im glad I have 2 to start out on lol Good luck with the rest of yours!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

How's hildy


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Something about her seems “off” this evening, but I can’t pin it down. :/ Her udder looks bigger though.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Any news??


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hildy is still holding out... :-| 
Her ligaments were almost gone this morning, but then - as usual - they came back!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Why oh why must Hildy torture us so?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lstein said:


> Why oh why must Hildy torture us so?


Because those twin does she has hiding are going to be THE CUTEST EVER


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Best wishes, and I hope she gives you adorable babies soon! Most of mine are due in April, and I'm already chomping at the bit!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Tonight Hildy's ligaments are almost gone again... I'm not putting any trust in that, though! 
She's been lying around all day, and while everyone else was at the hay ring, she was in the "woods" (it's very cleared out, so I'm not sure that you could call it that). Although she did, finally, go out to graze with them.









Better udder view 

















I have to be gone from 9:00-12:00, and then 1:00-2:30 tomorrow, so I'm hoping that if she does kid in the next 24 hours, that she'll be considerate enough to do it before I go or after I come back!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, I'm pretty certain that Hildy is in early labor.  She's having slight contractions, and squats, but nothing comes out. Her udder is tight. I'll probably miss it!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She’s having strong contractions now.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a speedy and uneventful birth


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course - right before you must leave! C'mon Hildy!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Awww come on girl!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She just had a black, possibly blue eyed buckling. I’m bummed that it’s another buckling, but just glad that he’s finally out! She had a hard time of it, was thrashing around everywhere, and screaming.  
She’s licking him though, so that’s good.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay!!!! Congrats..Good job momma!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow look at the long legs on that fella! You think she was bred by Cypress the Nubian instead? I guess probably not due to the blue eyes and dishy face...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! I don't know why it didn't register to me before that she also has lipstick patterns lol. From the angle of that photo I thought it was Noodle, the goat in my avatar, for a moment; and briefly thought "whats she doing there??" .....need more coffee lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOL Lstein! :lolgoat:

Yeah, he does have very long legs... If he has true blue eyes, then it must have been Benji though.

ETA, going out now to see if she's had that twin doeling yet!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hope so!! Ahh can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awww, congratulations! He looks huge! Nice n healthy!

Aaand... prayers answered for an uneventful kidding & Hildy's uddering up nicely


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww so adorable!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Aaand... prayers answered for an uneventful kidding & Hildy's uddering up nicely


Yes, we are so thankful for that!!

I forgot to mention that Hildy didn't get up for about an hour after kidding - poor girl - but she's passed her placenta and is being a good mommy. They're both doing great so far, and have figured out the nursing thing pretty well!


----------

